# Lost Lurcher - Black & White - Northampton



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Springer is my friends dog, and he has been missing from Brackmills Ind. Est since noon yesterday!

We have been out looking since 10pm last night but theres no sign of him.

Please help spread the word:

http://www.facebook.com/FindSpringerGroup?notif_t=fbpage_fan_invite

DogLost.co.uk - SPRINGER's Lost Dog Poster


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

still no sign of him, been searching all morning


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Still no sightings or anything!

His mum and dad are desperate to hear something. please help Share this info.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

still no sightings


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Shared on facebook good luck and much love and hope to his owners x


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

thank you!

There is now a SUBSTANTIAL reward for his safe return!!


----------



## nickarzia zeke davies (Dec 31, 2012)

shared n hope he gets found real soon


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you. every day we hope to hear news, it is totally exhausting but we are not giving up!


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

i have just been notified that Springers body was found this morning. Run Free gorgeous. you will be very much missed and always loved xx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> i have just been notified that Springers body was found this morning. Run Free gorgeous. you will be very much missed and always loved xx


so so sad. Run free Springer x


----------

